#  : ,

## .

* *     2009   *                ,       .

    11/2006

                    .
               2009 .
 
              ,  (International Accounting Standards Board),       ,                 .               ().                 :  ,           ,         .  2006 .    ,            ,            *                   US GAAP        .       2009 .                     2009 .    ,        2009 .           ,       ,         .
 ,        2009 .                       ,   2006 . ,                    .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru/articles?66946

----------

